# Apron or Tool Belt



## MJClark (Sep 19, 2018)

For the the past 10 years or so, I have just used a tool belt when working in my shop in an effort to keep my work surfaces from getting cluttered. I was thinking about getting a better tool belt (the one I have now is a 4 pouch single stacked). However in reading some of the blogs recently of other woodworkers some wear aprons.

I was wondering which one you prefer and if there is a benefit to one over the other.


----------



## tmasondarnell (Jul 2, 2013)

I started wearing an apron. Mainly it was an attempt to keep my cloths cleaning. I first tried one with lots of pockets for tools-big mistake when I was using the router free hand-pockets full of saw dust.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I've just started wearing an apron. I like the cross strap design, it seems to spread the load better. Belt is for working outside the shop.


----------



## MJClark (Sep 19, 2018)

For those of you who wear an apron, what kind do you have and what features do you recommend?


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

I've had this apron in my amazon list and might pull the trigger soon.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LBK7WO?pf_rd_p=d1f45e03-8b73-4c9a-9beb-4819111bef9a&pf_rd_r=ANRAP8XR6WPEX9E8W3TQ


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

> I started wearing an apron. Mainly it was an attempt to keep my cloths cleaning. I first tried one with lots of pockets for tools-big mistake when I was using the router free hand-pockets full of saw dust.
> 
> - tmasondarnell


+1 I've ruined many a good shirt as I leaned over a glue up reaching for something. Once dried, Titebond 3 does not come out of fabric.

Prior to that I've never worn any type of tool holders in the shop. Now I find the things that I use most are my 6" steel ruler and pencil, which are in the pocket of my apron.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

> I ve just started wearing an apron. I like the cross strap design, it seems to spread the load better. Belt is for working outside the shop.
> 
> - LittleShaver


Double ditto on all points - and a jacket for turning… every once in a while I'll get lazy and turn a small piece my Michigan State hoodie. The pouch pocket loads up with chips and I spend 30 minutes cleaning it out before it goes in the washer.


----------



## MJClark (Sep 19, 2018)

> Double ditto on all points - and a jacket for turning… every once in a while I ll get lazy and turn a small piece my Michigan State hoodie. The pouch pocket loads up with chips and I spend 30 minutes cleaning it out before it goes in the washer.
> 
> - Bluenote38


Off topic…. MSU??? Go Blue!


----------



## Geeph (Mar 17, 2018)

Apron for sure. I like small pockets on the chest for marking pencils and things I don't want jostling around in pockets with tools. iPhone as well …protected in a pocket on the chest where I can still feel it vibrate.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Apron for the shop, belt for outside. The belt just seems to get in the way when I'm working in my shop, and does nothing to keep my clothes clean.


----------



## Furnone (Jan 11, 2018)

If you do any turning (some routing operations too) you should look at the Rockler wood turners apron. It has a velcro turtleneck that keeps shavings from going down your shirt, and keeps your clothes clean.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I have this apron: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071R16Y5N

I like it's durability and that the straps go over the shoulder and not around the neck. However, here in Tucson, any apron gets too warm in the summer, so for that I got a nylon belt and two multi-pocket pouches from HD. It's awesome because I can keep so many things at the ready, but I have to remember they are sticking out on each side. I can't count the number of times I've hooked a power cord and dragged a sander off my bench.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

My apron me from Williams-Sonoma. It is actually a BBQ apron but it is heavy cotton material. I only wear it when I want to keep my clothes clean. Such as when hand sanding or using something like WD-40 to work on a saw plate. No pockets on it.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I've used on of Dad's old blue denim aprons for years. As stated, the main purpose is to keep the clothes clean and free from glue/stain/varnish/etc. I do like that there is a nifty little pocket in the chest area. Just right for keeping track of your pencils and screwdriver bits. I'd like to find a new one, though, the old one has served it's purpose. And I agree, the belt is for working away from the shop.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

A barbers apron. Very light weight, brushes hair off real easy, Same as brushing off saw dust. I don't like the weight of tool hanging from me. But I do keep tools where they're easy to reach on a bench behind me in the workshop.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a cotton shop apron, but I rarely wear it. I'm more comfortable working without it in the shop. For rough carpentry work outside the shop (like framing) I will use a tool belt.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

https://m.fullsource.com/blaklader-311518609900/?size=2&gclid=Cj0KCQjwi8fdBRCVARIsAEkDvnJyXKs6u1Bwcc9x2zaiqs9HKH3jOH_n0yygTzq2xz0hCIfIDDqu4mgaAh9jEALw_wcB

I have this one. Comfy and holds everything I need at hand


----------



## PawPawTex (Mar 16, 2010)

When I'm in the shop I wear an apron. When out on a jobsite away from my shop I wear a tool belt. I guess it just boils down to personal preference.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I've always worn aprons…I tried tool belts many years ago when Norm was on, but I have a very bad back, and the tool belts pulls on my back and it hurts…..So when I went to the apron, I had my wife make mine…She's a good seamstress, and made me one for summer (lighter) and one for winter (heavier) ...Plenty of pockets up top for pencils, 6" ruler, Lone Ranger d.c. control, and 4 big pockets on the bottom for tape measure, pink erasers, utility knife, and a snot rag…..!! Better than I could buy anywhere….!!


----------



## Furnone (Jan 11, 2018)

If you do any turning (or some routing jobs), look at the Rockler wood turners apron. I just got one and I like it. It has a "turtleneck" with velcro fasteners that really keep the chips and shavings from going down your shirt. $30.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Always had aprons. My wife used to make them from denim jeans but those were too hot and heavy so I bought a lighter cotton apron but don't like the single strap around the neck. What I want is one that crosses over and transfers the weight to the shoulders, made of durable but lightweight fabric, and is about mid-thigh length. My current apron is knee length and bugs me although does keep my pants cleaner. Apron pro's: cleaner clothes, pencils and small tools at hand. Apron cons: neck strap type is uncomfortable, hot in the summer, pockets can fill with sawdust.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I like and have been wearing Carhartt's carpenter bibs for the last 20 years or so.

This is picture of me in my blood wood stain bibs red looking shop. There are about 15-16 pockets on them.








</a>


----------



## fly2low (Feb 19, 2018)

I use this apron. Shoulder straps have pads to spread any weight.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074D9TZRD/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I cut off the bottom 2 feet of a leather lathe apron to make a general shop apron. It has the cross straps and a snap buckle. It's long enough that I don't get my shirt or shorts dirty which makes my wife happy. There were some pockets in the front but they were always filling with dust so I got rid of them as well. It has a small pocket for pencils high enough up that it doesn't fill with dust. Works for me. I think I bought it from Peachtree or Rockler several years ago.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

My wife made me a new apron not too long ago (I forgot to mention this in my last post), and it's a medium / light weight full length with all the pockets I mentioned before, except this one I had her to sew some flaps on the lower big pockets, and put felcro strips on it…..that keeps sawdust and chips out…..So far….so good….!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

this is the apron i like when i wear one from rockler,very comfortable with lots of pockets and well priced at 15 bucks right now.i dont like tools belts in the shop at all.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

I have this apron from Duluth Trading that I really like:
https://www.duluthtrading.com/fire-hose-bib-work-apron-96723.html?dwvar_96723_color=BRN&cgid=tool-storage-belts-aprons#start=1&cgid=tool-storage-belts-aprons
It has the crossing straps for better comfort and the pockets have mesh bottoms so saw dust doesn't collect. I have had no problems with drywall type screws falling through or getting caught in the mesh. I much prefer this apron to a previous one with solid-bottom pockets - I had to empty and then vacuum them every time I used a router


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I like lab coats; lots of pockets.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

Little hard to find, but I like the Tormek Cabinet Maker's Apron. I ordered mine from Klingspor several years back, but they do not seem to carry it now.


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

Apron here… When I do lathe work I just wear it so the pockets are facing me… Otherwise as tmasondarnell said, you'll be picking shavings out of the pockets like crazy.

https://www.amazon.com/EVERPRIDE-Heavy-Duty-All-Purpose-Reinforced-Adjustable/dp/B076W3NB4N/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1539258358&sr=8-18&keywords=woodworking+apron

Rich


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Apron - - but a short one. 
I have a long Lee Valley, that I don't like as well, as I find the bottom is always right at the height of power switches and such. This one works better, and is not in the way. (go for crotch length…)


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Got both/use neither.

Can't remember to put stuff back in the pockets…...............:-(


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been contemplating getting this Rockler apron. It has a removable collar for turning, crisscross straps to put weight on shoulders, pockets on the inside to prevent them from filling with dust and shavings. The leather might be a little heavy for summer use but with cooler weather, it might be nice.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Got both/use neither.
> 
> Can t remember to put stuff back in the pockets…...............:-(
> 
> - rwe2156


ha,i got the same problem,by the end of the day the pockets got nothing but sawdust in em!


----------



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

Kind of a Ford vs Chevy thing. I want to like aprons and have used 2-3. Pluses are obvious but the minuses perhaps not. In warm weather for me they are too hot, and yes they collect tons of sawdust. Tried one with mesh bottom pockets but small stuff just fell out or snagged inside as well (i.e. fasteners,small hardware etc). Also for me I hate bending forward and getting jabbed with pencils and rulers in the pockets. I have seen one where the tool pockets are sewn in at an angle which would go a long way toward alleviating the jabbing issue and the back is mesh but if memory serves me it was near a $100.00, fluorescent yellow and I didn't want it that bad. Belts are cooler and you do not have the bending over, get jabed experience but again you end the day being able to full a gerbil cage with the detritus in the pockets. Most days I wear a small pencil or tool holder with a loop for my belt - a couple (3) pencils, a 6" ruler and a small depth gauge are always at hand, no jabbing, no dust and no overheating. 2 examples:

https://www.amazon.com/Dickies-Work-Gear-57068-9-Compartment/dp/B00GBR9LYM/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1539285897&sr=8-10&keywords=belt+tool+holder

https://www.amazon.com/Custom-Leathercraft-DG5173-Heavy-duty-Construction/dp/B001P30BXW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1539285897&sr=8-8&keywords=belt+tool+holder


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

+1 for tool wall.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Double ditto on all points - and a jacket for turning… every once in a while I ll get lazy and turn a small piece my Michigan State hoodie. The pouch pocket loads up with chips and I spend 30 minutes cleaning it out before it goes in the washer.
> 
> - Bluenote38


30 minutes?? That's a LOT of chips. 



> Got both/use neither.
> 
> Can t remember to put stuff back in the pockets…...............:-(
> 
> - rwe2156


+1 Unfortunately it just gives me one more place to look when I can't find something. Then I feel doubly stupid when I realize I've been carrying it around the whole time I was looking for it!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Most of my work is done outdoors, in the garage or driveway, and I often wear coveralls with big pockets. Otherwise I just tie on one of those little cheap duck cloth aprons that go for a couple of dollars at the hardware store. I don't want the temptation to overload myself (think web gear or a Sam Brown) so limited space limits the temptation to carry too much. And wood chips in the pockets and pouch? Sure, of course, but dumping them out/turning them out is a ten-second job and a part of my end-of-day ritual.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I am telephone man, by day. I wear padded heavy duty belt & tool belt on my hip all day, for 20 years. I do not even have to look at tool slots. I just reach my hand down and pull out what I need without looking 
However, in a wood shop, the tool belt would bump & catch on stuff all the time to become a nuisance fast. Kind of like working nude in your wood shop and things getting bumped would be a nono.
I currently have the Rockler cross strap denim apron. It works as it should. I wear a collared shirt so the straps do not inch up and chafe my neck. It does collect saw dust in the lower pockets but one flip upside down and shake solves that. I like the above Rockler apron with 2 lower rows of pockets. Might go for that. Have found, when pencils are in the breast plate pockets, the lead breaks off if I bend over or carry something.


----------



## planecurious (Oct 10, 2018)

I like the Veritas black canvas apron. It has plenty of pockets, pencil pocket, flaps, side pockets and loops.
I have a very small space inside the appartment and it helps me keep everything together and neater…


----------

